# Neuinstallation: eth0 does not exist

## scurrell

sdc3 mit ext4 formatiert. ( Puppy 5.7 )

Stage3 (3.4.2014) ausgepackt. portage-latest nach /usr

fstab nach /etc

make.conf nach /etc/portage kopiert.

LiveDVD gestartet, chrooted. root password eingegeben.

```
emerge -avp dhcpcd

emerge -av livecd-tools

rc-update add net.eth0 default
```

eth0 does not exist.

Woran könnte das liegen ?

------------------

Hier mal meine make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe"

#USE="-debug -doc X xorg aac acpi alsa arts bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups css divx4linux dbus dlloader dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode faac faad fbcon ffmpeg freetds font-server gdbm gif gpm hal imap innodb iconv imlib ithreads java jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility latin1 libg++ libwww lirc mad mmx mmx2 mpeg mpg motif mmxext mysql mp3 mplayer mttr nptl ncurses nls nptl ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pan pcre pdf pdflib php perl pic png python php png qt qt3 qt3support qt4 readline real reflection sdl selinux spell spl sse ssl sse2 sse3 symlink tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs xine xinerama xmms xml xml2 xv xvid zlib -netboot"

USE="-debug -doc -oss alsa sse3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

LANG="de_DE"

LINGUAS="de_DE-utf8"

USERLAND="GNU"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0l"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/tmp/log"

PORTAGE_LOG_CLASSES="warn error"

PORTAGE_LOG_SYSTEM="save"

FEATURES="metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

#CCACHE="4G"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.mneisen.org"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ "

```

----------

## py-ro

Daran, dass du nicht das Handbuch liest, sei dir wärmstens ans Herz gelegt.

Du hast die Datei/Link bisher nicht angelegt.

Bye

Py

----------

## kurisu

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit auch an den Neuerungen bzgl. udev in letzter Zeit.

----------

## l3u

Abgesehen davon, dass das Initskipt hier vermutlich einfach noch nicht richtig verlinkt wurde:

In der Doku steht tatsächlich immer noch kommentarlos „eth0“. Sollte man mal ändern, weil viel wahrscheinlicher heißt ja das Gerät „enp3s0“ oder sowas. Aber eben erst nach dem ersten Reboot.

Ich hatte daran kürzlich selbst bei einer Neuinstallation nicht gedacht und mich dann gewundert, warum die Netzwerkkarte nicht geht …

----------

## py-ro

Die make.conf ist eh von einer sehr alten Installation, vieles darin gibt es nicht mehr oder tut heute was anderes, z.B. hal, win32codecs, xmms.

Bye

Py

----------

## Josef.95

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Abgesehen davon, dass das Initskipt hier vermutlich einfach noch nicht richtig verlinkt wurde:
> 
> In der Doku steht tatsächlich immer noch kommentarlos „eth0“. Sollte man mal ändern, weil viel wahrscheinlicher heißt ja das Gerät „enp3s0“ oder sowas. Aber eben erst nach dem ersten Reboot.
> 
> Ich hatte daran kürzlich selbst bei einer Neuinstallation nicht gedacht und mich dann gewundert, warum die Netzwerkkarte nicht geht …

 

Ja, die lokalisierten Handbücher sind nicht immer auf dem aktuellen Stand - siehe im aktuellen Beispiel  *Quote:*   

> Seite aktualisiert 23. Februar 2013
> 
> Die Originalversion dieses Dokuments wurde zuletzt am 11. April 2014 aktualisiert

 

In der aktuellen englischen Originalversion ist bereits ein Hinweis dazu vorhanden  *Quote:*   

> Note: This assumes that your network interface will be called eth0. This is, however, very system dependent. It is recommended to assume that the interface is named the same as the interface name when booted from the installation media if the installation media is sufficiently recent. More information can be found in Network Interface Naming.

 

@scurrell

Ein Vorschlag: Boote dein neues System, und schaue dann mit 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 ob das Interface tatsächlich vorhanden ist, und wie es  benannt ist.

Mit der Info kann dann ein passender Symlink auf net.lo angelegt werden, und dann auch zum default Runlevel hinzugefügt werden.

----------

## scurrell

Folgendes herausgefunden.

Obwohl ich einen Prescott habe, brauch ich fuer die neuen sources march=core2

Also, alles noch mal von vorn.

Und die ganze Zeit ueber haemmert es mir im Hinterkopf: Hast du den Kernel richtig kompilert ?

oder koennte ich den von der LiveDVD nehmen. Nur wo finde ich den ?Last edited by scurrell on Thu May 08, 2014 6:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurisu

Und du siehst hier signifikante Nähe zur eingangs genannten Netzwerkproblematik? SCNR

----------

## scurrell

Nein, ich seh hier signifikante Nähe zur eingangs genannten gentoo installation.

SCNR  :muss  mal gegoogelt werden.

Kannst du dir explicit meine Posts anzeigen lassen ? Hab ja noch nicht so viel.

Ausserdem, vorm wochenende werd ich nicht dazu kommen, das alles noch mal neu aufzusetzen.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @scurrell
> 
> Ein Vorschlag: Boote dein neues System, und schaue dann mit 
> ...

 

Und ja, wenn der Kernel falsch compiliert wurde ....kann eth0 oder enp3s0 nicht gefunden werden.

----------

## kurisu

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Kannst du dir explicit meine Posts anzeigen lassen ? Hab ja noch nicht so viel.

 

Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass jeder stets erst einmal all deine Posts in sämtlichen Threads durchgeht bevor geantwortet wird. Nichts für ungut, aber versuche doch bitte zielstrebig und kontextorientiert zu formulieren. Damit machst du es anderen wie auch dir selbst erheblich einfacher.

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Und ja, wenn der Kernel falsch compiliert wurde ....kann eth0 oder enp3s0 nicht gefunden werden.

 

Völlig richtig. Jedoch wird es nur in den allerwenigsten Fällen dazu kommen, wenn einzig -march geringfügig falsch gesetzt ist. Vielmehr von Bedeutung ist da doch eher eine andere Sektion. Um zu überprüfen, ob du den richtigen Netzwerktreiber ausgewählt hast, kannst du den in der Kernelkonfiguration ausgewählten Treiber mit der Ausgabe von

```
lspci -k | grep -A3 net
```

innerhalb einer aktuellen Live-Umgebung vergleichen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Obwohl ich einen Prescott habe, brauch ich fuer die neuen sources march=core2
> 
> Also, alles noch mal von vorn.

 

Ja, alles von vorne? Ist das denn wirklich notwendig?

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Also, alles noch mal von vorn.

  Was ist damit gemeint?

Falls eine komplette neuinstallation des Systems gemeint ist - nein, das sollte nicht nötig sein.

Stelle möglichst erst mal sicher das der für deine Netzwerkkarte benötigte Treiber im Kernel bereitgestellt wurde (und prüfe ob ggf noch eine firmware benötigt wird (siehe dazu auch im dmesg)).

Wenn ein passender Treiber vorhanden ist sollte es im 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 ein Interface geben, welches dann für die weitere Netzwerk-Konfiguration genutzt werden kann - siehe dazu dann auch in der guten Gentoo Network Configuration Dokumentation

----------

